# dual boa boots, what brand?



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

flow talon or hylite (focus)
they are super comfy


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> flow talon or hylite (focus)
> they are super comfy


how's the heel hold on these? thanx


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

hold pretty good for me, fit is a little large, so best to try on if you can
in burton I use a 10.5 in flow I use a 10


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ride Trident.
Triple boa.
Once you go to a threesome, a double is just not interesting!:tongue4:


(FYI, I came from DC Judge before the Tridents. Trident is more comfortable.)


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Ride Trident.
> Triple boa.
> Once you go to a threesome, a double is just not interesting!:tongue4:
> 
> ...


hmmm, wasnt aware there was a triple boa, threesome sounds great! thanx , whats the 3rd boa for? the liner?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

czoid74 said:


> hmmm, wasnt aware there was a triple boa, threesome sounds great! thanx , whats the 3rd boa for? the liner?


Exactly.
Tighten/loosen your liner without unstrapping the outer boot.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

K2 thraxis is also triple boa.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> flow talon or hylite (focus)
> they are super comfy


I love my talons. I have hylites too, it's just as comfortable but half the stiffness. The talons are stiff but not ski boot stiff....


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Argo said:


> I love my talons. I have hylites too, it's just as comfortable but half the stiffness. The talons are stiff but not ski boot stiff....


 which do you ride more out of the 2?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> I love my talons. I have hylites too, it's just as comfortable but half the stiffness. The talons are stiff but not ski boot stiff....


I've never seen the Talons, but I bought a pair of HYLITES.
They're the bomb.

Not the smallest foot print though.
My 9.5 HYLITES were like an inch longer than the Burton SLX in a size 10.5.

Couldn't care less they crush on the SLX.


TT


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I've never seen the Talons, but I bought a pair of HYLITES.
> They're the bomb.
> 
> Not the smallest foot print though.
> ...


now that you bring that up, do they usually advertise when its a small foot print, i use a 11.5 so i want a small foot print


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Talons, the hylites are shelved...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I wear a half size to a size down in flow talon and hylite, no other boots do I size down....


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> now that you bring that up, do they usually advertise when its a small foot print, i use a 11.5 so i want a small foot print


Ya they usually do.

Nowadays it seems to be the norm though.

Should you be using a 11.5 though?

You wear a 12.5 shoe?


TT


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Ride Trident.
> Triple boa.
> Once you go to a threesome, a double is just not interesting!:tongue4:
> 
> ...


Whoa, they actually did Boa right on those. The Thraxis are triple but don't separate the upper and lower, making it such a waste. And the Trident has real ankle articulation and burton-tier footprint reduction. Definitely going to check those out.

How wide is it? You came from DC, which are usually wide I thought...are Ride on the wider side?


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Ya they usually do.
> 
> Nowadays it seems to be the norm though.
> 
> ...


sneakers i use a 11.5 or 12, work boots a 11.... whats your thoughts on the snowboarding boot? the dc boot i got was a 12 and my big toe felt like it was going to break, now they are packed out and super loose,


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> I wear a half size to a size down in flow talon and hylite, no other boots do I size down....


I've wondered about this.

My HYLITES are pretty big, much bigger than all the other boots I have.

I have been squishing my size 10 into a 9 for years, sometimes one of the 9's will be a little too tight, but usually those ones turn out the best.

A boot can only pack out so much.

My HYLITES are a 9.5
In the add it said they were 9's.
Luckily they weren't 9's they wouldn't have fit.
These are/were extremely tight for the first 10 days or so.

My 9.5's seem small, on the inside.
Had to change all my favorite bindings to a large.

I figured they ran I bit small.

I've never seen the talon to compare the two.

Different build? Or is it a beefed up HYLITE?


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Definitely a very similar boot to the hylite. It's slightly more comfortable and quite a bit stiffer.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> sneakers i use a 11.5 or 12, work boots a 11.... whats your thoughts on the snowboarding boot? the dc boot i got was a 12 and my big toe felt like it was going to break, now they are packed out and super loose,


I've never tried DC boots before.
Not that I wouldn't, I've thought about lookin' at them before.

But then a better boot pops up & I end up getting that one.

I only buy gear from Craigslist. That's it.

When a brand new high end boot hits Craigslist for cheap.
I do research, as fast as I can.
If I like what I read, I'll go check em out.

I need stiff booties & I know argo's a freakin' monster.
Monsters need stiff booties too.
So after doing some research, I came upon a couple threads about said monster.

This monster lives on the side of a mountain, so I know he's gonna put these boots through the ringer.

Pulled the trigger.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

My only recommendation is to call flow and have them send you a spare inner liner pull string. I notice if you pull straight up when tightening it, it strips the cord and breaks. I now pull it forward away from my leg to tighten it then up to lock. I haven't had a problem since but still keep extra inner laces. Flow is awesome with their warranty service so far, only once did they take more than a week to get back to me.... Every other time i have had replacement items from them within a couple days. They replaced my boots for a torn out seem at the end of last season so I don't have to buy new boots this season..... That seem was my fault for resting my board on top of my boot while riding lifts.

Yeah, I'm a big guy and I put down lots of days on my boots. These have lasted me Longer than any other boots ever have


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> My only recommendation is to call flow and have them send you a spare inner liner pull string. I notice if you pull straight up when tightening it, it strips the cord and breaks. I now pull it forward away from my leg to tighten it then up to lock. I haven't had a problem since but still keep extra inner laces. Flow is awesome with their warranty service so far, only once did they take more than a week to get back to me.... Every other time i have had replacement items from them within a couple days. They replaced my boots for a torn out seem at the end of last season so I don't have to buy new boots this season..... That seem was my fault for resting my board on top of my boot while riding lifts.
> 
> Yeah, I'm a big guy and I put down lots of days on my boots. These have lasted me Longer than any other boots ever have


Do you mean, pullin' them tight while they're locked?

Or just the angle @ which you pull?

That's why I drove to whistler, 5hr round trip.
Without ever seeing them in person.

So far they are spectacular.
Barely a mark on em, still nice & stiff.


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ride Insano are a solid boot.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Ride Insano are a solid boot.


I had Ride RFL'S, they died faster than any boot I've ever had.


TT


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

jtg said:


> The Thraxis are triple but don't separate the upper and lower, making it such a waste.


I don't own them but everything i read about them while searching for boots said that they have upper and lower zones as well as a "boa conda" liner lacing system. How are they not seperate?


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I had Ride RFL'S, they died faster than any boot I've ever had.
> 
> 
> TT


Just went boot shopping with my girlfriend. The second she put a Ride boot on she looked at the guy and said it felt cheaply made. She has 8 year old burtons that probably have 100's of days and are finally falling apart. She did like some k2s too but didn't buy anything yet.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

taco tuesday said:


> I don't own them but everything i read about them while searching for boots said that they have upper and lower zones as well as a "boa conda" liner lacing system. How are they not seperate?


They have upper and lower, but there isn't much separation where they meet in the middle. On the Thraxis, the boa wires almost touch.

Note the difference here:

http://media.outsideonline.com/images/ride-trident-snowboard-boots_ph.jpg

http://thegoodride.com/assets/lg-gallery/k2/boots/thraxis/2015/slides/k2-thraxis.jpg

I like how the Trident does it (I have the thraxis, but haven't ridden trident) because on the Thraxis, if you try to crank down on either the top or the bottom, it's going to put pressure on the instep.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok, i can see that. Glad i went with the Driver x. I went into the shop leaning toward BOA in general and the Thraxis specifically last year. The sales guys in the store steered me away from that and i ended up with the previous years drivers at a discount. They are so comfy on my feet and the dual zone speed lacing is pretty nice.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Just the angle that you pull them to tighten them. Watch the locking mechanism and you can see what it's like dragging the cord through straight up vs at a forward motion. It's just a little nuance that you can do to make them last longer. I had no issues for aprox 100 solid riding days and being the monster I am, I put a lot of force on the boots....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

taco tuesday said:


> Just went boot shopping with my girlfriend. The second she put a Ride boot on she looked at the guy and said it felt cheaply made. She has 8 year old burtons that probably have 100's of days and are finally falling apart..


I felt the same way about ride boots. I wanted insanos so bad for like 2 years but could not afford the expense, then I tried some for a day and was sad like I lost my girlfriend.... 

Boots should not fall apart on a small chick after 100 days. I still have my old hylites and they probably have 200 days on them and they look great. My talons from last season have about 180 days and I could definitely still ride them, they will be my skinning/backcountry boots this season, they just have about a 1" tear in a seam. Of course they are like $400 retail boot.....


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jtg said:


> Whoa, they actually did Boa right on those. The Thraxis are triple but don't separate the upper and lower, making it such a waste. And the Trident has real ankle articulation and burton-tier footprint reduction. Definitely going to check those out.
> 
> How wide is it? You came from DC, which are usually wide I thought...are Ride on the wider side?


I didn't think the DCs were particularly wide (I had both Status and Judge boots from about three years ago. I believe the Status - now TRice - has changed a fair bit).

I find the Ride Tridents probably the most comfortable boot I've ever had.
They are reduced footprint, which is a must for me. I don't find them particularly wide either. I have a narrow foot I'm told.

Durability: These were a new model last year, so only one season so far. No issues with durability after about 30 days of riding. But I don't think I'm very hard on my boots.

Per the other comments in this thread, when it's time for a new pair of boots, I'll likely take a good look at Flows in addition to Rides again.
Flow double boa boots look impressive to me.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I just got home from my favorite Brick & Mortar snowboard store sitting here eating lunch reading threads. 

I just purchased the K2 Maysis w/double boa and I loved the fit and construction. Little stiffer than my K2 Rykers. Wore them around the store for about an hour. I did have hot spot. What I really liked was the new Conda gave me the ability to move the strap up/down to get rid of that and it worked great. 










I have 3 seasons on my Rykers probably 100 days as I ride 30+ a year. I was happy with them and K2's seem to fit "my" foot the best


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> Just the angle that you pull them to tighten them. Watch the locking mechanism and you can see what it's like dragging the cord through straight up vs at a forward motion. It's just a little nuance that you can do to make them last longer. I had no issues for aprox 100 solid riding days and being the monster I am, I put a lot of force on the boots....


Haha, you know I'm just fuckin' around.

Tell the people your stats, so they know a monster when they see one.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not that large.... 6' or 6'1" depending on the tine of day and 290 lbs....


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Argo so u do that down hill mountain bike riding, i was thinking of trying that out


----------

